# Tlemcen - Algeria



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Bab el Kermadine










*By sergirai*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By childeyes*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tlemcen hall university










*By sergirai*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By El Adlani*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By aywa18*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *By El Adlani*


Very nice aerial photo of Tiemcen city


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

From abdeka , ssc forumer


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

From santa Cruz , a ssc forumer :


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

From abdeka :


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

​


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

From Santa Cruz :


----------



## Maghrebin (Sep 10, 2009)

From yorkTown , a ssc forumer :


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

SCC By me Fromjcpemlinger


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*moulay.*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*ufo79 on earth*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tlemcen under snow

from google


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

from google


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/jcpemlinger


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

fb


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
What is it,man?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> What is it,man?


Festivals of Andalusian music and Islamic culture.


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

Minaret de la Mosquée de Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Mosquée de Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Porte de la Mosquée de Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Ruelle du vieux Tlemcen par Göruglu, sur Flickr


El Mansourah ou Qalât Beni Hamad, Citadelle des Mérinides par Göruglu, sur Flickr


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

El Mansourah ou Qalât Beni Hamad, Citadelle des Mérinides par Göruglu, sur Flickr


Sidi Boumediene par Göruglu, sur Flickr


El Mansourah ou Qalât Beni Hamad, Citadelle des Mérinides par Göruglu, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6326368712/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6326371792/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6322912626/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6322949052/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6323021848/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6322889080/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Tlemcen-La grande mosquée par brahimait70, sur Flickr


Tlemcen-le palais du Mechouar par brahimait70, sur Flickr


DSC04790 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04780 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04771 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04759 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04761 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04747 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


Tree par dimba83, sur Flickr


The Sun par dimba83, sur Flickr


Renaissance Area Tlemcen par dimba83, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Mosquée de Mansourah Tlemcen by rebsol2000, on Flickr


Lella Setti- Tlemcen by Abdel13-18, on Flickr


Vue Sur Tlemcen by Abdel13-18, on Flickr


Pâtisserie Sacré Coeur-Tlemcen by Abdel13-18, on Flickr


Tlemcen, Lalla Setti by lyrics96, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7093294183/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Grande place de Tlemcen by gd6d, on Flickr


Tlemcen by Mondedz, on Flickr


Hotel Les Zianides, Tlemcen by Moeqrie, on Flickr


Hotel Les Zianides, Tlemcen by Moeqrie, on Flickr


Tombeau de Sidi Abou Madyane Choaïb El Ichbili, Tlemcen. by Moeqrie, on Flickr


Tlemcen by aghiles11, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6028211757/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

DSC04784 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04783 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


2031 Tlemcen2013 par mizusilva, sur Flickr


2074 Tlemcen2013 par mizusilva, sur Flickr


DSC_6699 par dimba83, sur Flickr


2050 Tlemcen2013 par mizusilva, sur Flickr


Renaissance par Ryad Guelmaoui, sur Flickr


DSC04735 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


Sidi Boumediene par jazair, sur Flickr


Tlemcen par jazair, sur Flickr









night time par Sarra, sur Flickr


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

By me


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ahmed 807 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

Bonjour Tlemcen by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr

Grande Mosquée de Tlemcen by ZKS photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Scène de vie a Tlemcen by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr

Citadelle d&#x27;El Mechouar by DZflyer, sur Flickr

Palais d&#x27; El mechouar Tlemcen Algérie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ahmed 804 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

734 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

The Sunrise by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Musée Archéologique Mosquée Sidi Belhassen by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr

Saha Ftourkom by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr

Tlemcen Imama by ZKS photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Le palais El Mechouar by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr

IMG20190225140639 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG20190225132838 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG20190224152503 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG20190225122627 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG20190225114327 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

TLEMCEN [North West]


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39836985693/in/dateposted/ Ces favelas nuisent horriblement a Tlemcen, je me demande pourquoi les autorités n'ont pas pensés a faire la même opération qu'a Constantine ( le quartier en face d'un pont ancien) ou a dans la vieille médina d'Annaba.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

TLEMCEN [North West]


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39836985693/in/dateposted/ Ces favelas nuisent horriblement a Tlemcen, je me demande pourquoi les autorités n'ont pas pensés a faire la même opération qu'a Constantine ( le quartier en face d'un pont ancien) ou a dans la vieille médina d'Annaba.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Tlemcen by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mechouar by hanming_huang, sur Flickr

Mechouar by hanming_huang, sur Flickr

Avenue Cnd Ferradj by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Avenue Cnd Ferradj by hanming_huang, sur Flickr

Tlemcen by hanming_huang, sur Flickr

Place Mohammed Khemisti by hanming_huang, sur Flickr

Great Mosque by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------

